# Vintage GT ?



## mrg (Feb 26, 2021)

Any info on this GT I picked up a couple years back and just stuck it away, need to pull it out for some better pics but for now was told it was a team bike for Russell's bicycles ( I use to see a big Team Russell's trailer around town ), never seen one like this with extra metal around head and badge like that, looks like better parts than a kids bike and longer frame, at least 20 inch, any info is appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2021)

mrg said:


> Any info on this GT I picked up a couple years back and just stuck it away, need to pull it out for some better pics but for now was told it was a team bike for Russell's bicycles ( I use to see a big Team Russell's trailer around town ), never seen one like this with extra metal around head and badge like that, looks like better parts than a kids bike and longer frame, at least 20 inch, any info is appreciated.View attachment 1364469
> 
> View attachment 1364470
> 
> ...



Oh,   I thought you were talking about me.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 27, 2021)

2007-8 GT Fly. Most likely not a team bike due to the quality of parts. Great for a neighborhood kid!!!


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Mar 25, 2021)

Not vintage.


----------

